# Modded .605, home sweet home



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

wot i'm running today:
a .605 build with stock blur theme modded by mobile_sensei--basically icx but with stock blur skins
modded further with jakebytes v.18
installed twisted animations from rom toolbox theme section
adw ex with slide opening transition
alt drawer instead of adw app drawer
clocked to 1250 Mhz with A.O.C.
and max events set to 125

frickin fast, sweet, smooth

it's a good departure from miui.

also, u can use widgetsoid to put power control toggles in notification drop down.

Sah-Weet.

it's nice when everything works.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Link??


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

kochoid said:


> wot i'm running today:
> a .605 build with stock blur theme modded by mobile_sensei--basically icx but with stock blur skins
> modded further with jakebytes v.18
> installed twisted animations from rom toolbox theme section
> ...


I am running about the same (except P3Droids 605 special). Over on MyDroidWorld there is a mod that will add scrollable widgets to the notification dropdown. It is pretty sweet!!

Sent from my DX running a ROM!!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

p3's mod is smooth. I bug him about every 2 weeks about a new GB Tranquility, haha, no response. He's on the Gnex now.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

I was looking for P3's stock 605 rom with the Imo and Jakebites treatments etc.. Can't find it.. Can you point me to it?

Considering a completely functional blur including launcher and widgets etc, but debloated and tweaked to actually perform well.
Been a MIUI junkie for a good while now.
Considering a change to see if GB Blur has been truly optimized without having to strip everything.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the TBH app. It might be over on my droidworld.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

I see.. was it a TBH exclusive build?

I bought TBH at one time from the website but in the course of flashing roms I've most certainly lost it from my phone. Just maybe hopefully when i dumped my SD card to the Mac i might possibly have it somewhere.. I'll check.

I know I do have an all-in-one zip but i doubt that's the rascal in question.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> I see.. was it a TBH exclusive build?
> 
> I bought TBH at one time from the website but in the course of flashing roms I've most certainly lost it from my phone. Just maybe hopefully when i dumped my SD card to the Mac i might possibly have it somewhere.. I'll check.
> 
> ...


P3Droids 605 rom is over on mydroidworld.com under the Droid X Mods section. There is another thread there to add the notification toggles.

Sent from my DX running a ROM!!


----------

